# Log Book



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I saw this question on another site. It was something that I was also wondering about. I would like to make up a binder with logsheets using Wordperfect or word or excel. You get the idea. I'd like to print out the sheets put them in the binder and use it for keeping a log on board during our cruise. 

Does anyone have an example of a good format? Can anyone share a copy ?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's a nice one...
http://www.texassailor.com/log.pdf


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

It is a nice one, Thank you cam.

Paul


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I made this in Excel:


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I have fairly complete sheets I created in Word and put in a binder. They are based on a log I liked that a friend was using. PM me your e-mail address and I'll forward it over.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's another example for a more rigorous log rather than casual cruising. 
http://gisc.ie/images/stories/books/glenans_logbook.pdf

I like Valiente's simple approach too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I simply have a three-subject notebook I write in. Obvious stuff like date, conditions, ect. Also ideas for next time, better methods for conditions, stuff to try. Nothing fancy, just what I need to look back on.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

you can use this program!








Valiente, thats a nice sheet, downloadable?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam, theres no beer consumption colum in that Irish log
but nice anyway. i've just been a binder and notebook paper as well, because the more i try to organize myself, the more disorganized i become so my motto is...keep it simple.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

There is no beer consumption column because they limited themselves to things they can ACTUALLY keep track of!! (G)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you could PM me an e-mail address, I'll send over ours which is in Powerpoint format, if you haven't got enough already!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

In the field where I work the log, rough or otherwise, is required to be in a bound book form with numbered pages. No scribble outs, white outs or tear outs. The error has to be single lined out and initialed. All of this is for legal purposes in a court of law. Three ring binders are not considered legal due to the fact that a single page can be rewritten and inserted in place of the original. A legal no no.
But being individuals as a whole you will be deciding what your own needs are. 
But one suggestion is that you use the hardbound book for the legal side of your cruising and a three ring binder for joyous comments of all that you experience.
It is all up to you for the needs of your boat and you.


----------

